# Vista Audio Driver for DELL Gx 620



## gunda_26 (May 25, 2007)

I've installed window vista (64Bit) on my DELL computer (Model Optiflex GX 620),Audio drivers for 64bit vista are not available on Dell website.Any suggestion for playing audio in it.Dell GX 620 computer uses Soundmax digital audio and has intel 82945g chipset.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

Well, as per as Web site goes, ur system uses, _Analog Devices ADI 198x Integrated Audio_ u may try downloading the WinXP x64 drivers and try it with Vista x64 !!! *support.dell.com/support/downloads...=3&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=125744

anyway, i am not sure whether ur system has a HD audio or not, as here u may find driver for same divce but HD drivers  *support.us.dell.com/support/downlo...eid=R140162&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=187309


----------



## Murphy (May 2, 2008)

My Dell GX620 can use a RealTek AC97 audio driver (both 32bit and 64bit available) for playing audio output on Vista.  URL: *www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/ac97-realtek-driver-vista.html


----------

